# Wavering- First piece for orchestra (recording)



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi TC!

I'm posting this somewhat apprehensively, since I'm not completely satisfied with this work, but I hope you will find something in it that you enjoy. I wrote it during the spring semester-I will avoid going into too much detail about what the piece is "about" (realistically it is probably "about" nothing, and probably not even in a poetic way)-will only say that it involves some recursion/small-scale gesture mirrored in the larger form of the work. Some things have been revised since the reading, namely the removal of the distracting piccolo part during the long oboe solo.

Hoping you can find something herein that pleases you! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts


__
https://soundcloud.com/sunapsis%2Fwavering


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The first three minutes made me think of typical scene in a movie where a guy is opening a door to enter somewhere and the music sets up a feeling of tension, suggesting that some thrilling mystery is going to be discovered inside. The guy in your piece was opening it very slowly, so much that the tension stopped being tense, and there was no thrilling discovery. You said it's "about nothing", but to me it sounds extremely descriptive, narrative and entirely lacking of pure music quality. Sure, much more advanced with harmony and instrumentation than the average movie soundtrack, but still feeling like a soundtrack for a movie never made. Which I don't like, but perhaps is a positive quality to you.


----------



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

*edit* double post


----------



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

Great! I love the atmosphere! Mysterious... Kind of, like a movie soundtrack but more 'impressionistic'.
Love it. Keep up the good work


----------

